# Is this amount of water ok for soon froglet?



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

This morning my first soon froglet popped out his/her left front arm (right came out at some point during the night). I knew this was the time to start finishing up my morph container. 

I used a plastic shoebox and some egg crate and constructed a ramp. I covered the ramp with some plastic mesh and then added some sphagnum moss on top of the ramp. In the water section I added some pebbles. In one corner of the box i made the pebbles lower so there is a little pool of water, but not too much to drown the little guy. In the rest of the sections with pebbles I made varying heights for it to climb out of the water, but still have a bit of water at its feet.

My question is, is this okay amount of water space?


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks fine to me, froglets really don't need a ton of water to morph out in.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

It's hard to tell how much area the water covers. I typically have a water pool on one half about the depth of water in your photos, with gravel or moss sloping up until one half is out of the water completely with some leaf litter. I put moss in the water to give them plenty of hide spots. I'm pretty sure it can stress them if they don't have places to hide in the water as well as on land.

The froglet looks great.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i generally find that they will come out within 3-5 days or more from when the arms pop. it will find its way out of the water so i wouldnt drain too much of it, just provide some area for it to climb out IMO.

james


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks good to me. My frogs morph out of deli cups on their side that have maybe an ounce and a half of water.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,
How long do you let the new froglets with a small spot of water before sending them in a terrarium final ?!


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Personaly I would wait till they are 2-3 months out of water. I like to keep 1-4 froglets in a 190oz container and make sure they are eating good first. Once you put them in a big tank it can be hard to know what is going on.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

vugger#1 said:


> Personaly I would wait till they are 2-3 months out of water. I like to keep 1-4 froglets in a 190oz container and make sure they are eating good first. Once you put them in a big tank it can be hard to know what is going on.


Yup! Gotta agree. This was my plan as well.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Opps! I forgot to ask as well. When do I start counting down their OOTW date? When they actually come up on the land or go in the morph out container?


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I count from the time the tail is gone.


----------

